# need pentone help - Fuschia



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

I use Madeira Thread, *919-1709* all the time and love it. But now I have to do some print work and cannot seem to find anything like it on Corel or Illustrator. I don't own Pentone so I don't know the actual color.

Does anyone have the pentone colors and can help me match this, please.

It's a fuschia (like a lightly darker hot pink). All I can find on Corel or Illustrator is a Purpley pink, or gray pink, or yellowy pink. I am looking for a brighter dark hot pink.

THANKS in advance!!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

You can go to the color books tab in Illustrator. It has tons of different pantone book swatches. I use the solid coated pantones.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Pantone 248 is usually associated with fuchsia. But be careful, There are probably 10 other shades around 248 that might work better for you. 

I would get a hold of a pantone book to make sure. Even if you have to walk into an art supply store and ask to see one. Don't rely on your monitor to render exact colors.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> You can go to the color books tab in Illustrator. It has tons of different pantone book swatches. I use the solid coated pantones.


Yea, I know I see the colors but they all look either too yellow, too gray, or too purple to me. I want that CANDY BRIGHT PINK. thanks, I will keep trying.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

splathead said:


> Pantone 248 is usually associated with fuchsia. But be careful, There are probably 10 other shades around 248 that might work better for you.
> 
> I would get a hold of a pantone book to make sure. Even if you have to walk into an art supply store and ask to see one. Don't rely on your monitor to render exact colors.


Thanks, that was the lead I think I need to get me in the right direction! Thanks I will check out that color now and go from there.


----------

